# Axminster AWSS 18 Flex Scroll saw



## Dieseldog (3 May 2012)

Would anyone recommend the Axminster AWSS 18 flex Scroll Saw ?
Does anyone on this great forum have one ?

Any info would be great (hammer) 

Thanks Dave


----------



## gofer (3 May 2012)

Hi
I had a awss 18 but i sent it back after a few weeks as it did not take pinles blades. I now have awfs 18 which I would recommnend.


----------



## Dieseldog (3 May 2012)

ive seen the reviews for the awfs 18 and they all say its the dogs danglies 
think i need to save up a little more and go for the awfs 18


----------

